# Decent primer for raw stucco on the cheap?



## pinchegordo

Anyone know of anything that's made for fresh stucco that not too expensive...... SW makes Loxon primer which is great but far too pricey for this particular client .I believe Loxon primer is around $130 a five...... Closer to $80 is my budget I know Kilz makes an exterior primer for masonry and stucco .... Oh my options for products are SW,Frazee and HD


----------



## NEPS.US

How many gallons needed? It's hard to imagine $10 per gallon being the difference in winning and losing a job.


----------



## Workaholic

Not sure but if the budget for the customer can not be met or is not realistic you may have to increase the budget or walk. Of course you can always take the food from your own family to meet the customers unrealistic budget.


----------



## pinchegordo

Ehh I already have the work and make good money on his interiors just looking to boost up my profitability on the exteriors.... I noticed Behr has an exterior paint that can be used as a primer also on masonry surfaces was gonna give it a go on this next house pH levels are in range of manufacturers spec. Figure spray a heavy primer coat then spray and back roll the finish.


----------



## Workaholic

pinchegordo said:


> Ehh I already have the work and make good money on his interiors just looking to boost up my profitability on the exteriors.... I noticed Behr has an exterior paint that can be used as a primer also on masonry surfaces was gonna give it a go on this next house pH levels are in range of manufacturers spec. Figure spray a heavy primer coat then spray and back roll the finish.


Sometimes less than ideal materials will cost you more than the slight savings.


----------



## pinchegordo

Workaholic said:


> Sometimes less than ideal materials will cost you more than the slight savings.


True that, just thought maybe someone knew of something cheap that they have had good experience with


----------



## Workaholic

Mostly brick here.


----------



## 6126

We used to use block filler. Works fine.


----------



## pinchegordo

Well I ended up trying out Kilz premium exterior ...... $80 a five at HD with a 10% rewards discount..... Applied it today and let me tell ya it adheres great! Made the flakey raw stucco nice and solid! I must say I am quickly becoming a fan of Kilz waterborne products I used Kilz 2 wood primer on the trim package on the last house and it to turned out to be a decent product, sanded smooth and adhesion is top notch


----------



## Rcon

uh-oh. Another sneaky spammer peddling HD paints. 

:ban:


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Frazze Prime Plus is a awesome primer, my price is around 85-90. I don't use it much since Vista Paint came our with PrimeZall.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Frazee also has a tilt up primer, I think its called upiltilt, it does it's job. My main stucco primer is Vista Paint Uniprime 2/Tilt up primer.


----------



## pinchegordo

Rcon said:


> uh-oh. Another sneaky spammer peddling HD paints.
> 
> :ban:


Hey man not everyone who uses stuff from HD is a troll ..... I came here to share my knowledge and experience, and hopefully learn something new.I resent the implication!

The prime plus is a very decent product too ... The tilt up primer is called EPO-tilt I believe it's some sort of waterborne epoxy.Also talked to my Frazee rep today and he has another stucco primer that's supposed to be good and cost effective


----------



## ewingpainting.net

"Epo" that's right, used tons of that stuff. I see you used the Killz already, I'm sure it does adhere well, being that stucco is very porous. You could go with out a primer, and your paint will adhere just fine, what you need to be more concerned with is efflorescence.


----------



## generalpaint

*price*

So you can get loxon for $26 per gallon and that is too high? I would think you need to look as to why you are priming to begin with. I agree with the other poster as you may not have needed to prime to begin with. Im more curious as to how your customer set a budget or are you just looking to put more money in your pocket. Now that is not a bad thing in my mind, I just dont like when customers ask for certain products specifically but forget to tell you they want something cheap. I like it better when that comes out first then we can deal with getting you a product.


----------

